
Books on Philosophy of Technology Recommended by Evgeny Morozov - bklaasen
https://fivebooks.com/best-books/evgeny-morozov-philosophy-technology/
======
bklaasen
Quite a surprising selection; I'd have expected to see books by Neil Postman,
Bruno Latour, Simon Schaffer or any number of other authors. A fifteen minute
read.

------
masonic
All book links are shrouded Amazon affiliate links (tag=fivebooks001-20).

